# Best looking/coolest jersey design you've ever seen



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I hate 90% of the jerseys out there..not a huge fan of the ads, etc.

Here's one I really dig..what's your favorite jersey design of all time?








http://i.ebayimg.com/18/!B5,HLLgEWk~$(KGrHqQOKiIEy(I,7K6MBMtgmqtn+w~~_12.JPG


----------



## onespeed (Mar 21, 2002)

*My favorite is an old standard.*

This jersey never ceases to inspire comments. 

Especially when I am wearing it when I am nowhere near Brooklyn. 

I have the summer and winter jersey and actually wore the winter one this morning on my ride into work.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

this one.


----------



## five3x11 (Nov 23, 2007)

https://mash.myshopify.com/collections/all/products/mash-capoforma-team-jersey


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

dang five! this thread caused you to delurk? lol


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Here are two of my favorites. I've always thought "Republic of Anaerobia" should instead be 'State of Anaerobia" though. They're available at:
http://www.elevengear.us/index.html


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

*Team Collin*

Without a doubt, *TEAM COLLIN*


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

onlineflyer said:


> Without a doubt, *TEAM COLLIN*


Yup! I agree with onlineflyer. Kicking myself in the tail for not getting the bibs too.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Andy Hampsten's Giro Jersey by Rapha.
(I want one in a size small)


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

tconrady said:


> Yup! I agree with onlineflyer. Kicking myself in the tail for not getting the bibs too.


i'm sorry i didn't get back on RBR in time to get in on this at all


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

nyvram said:



> i'm sorry i didn't get back on RBR in time to get in on this at all


Just keep tabs on the lounge in a couple months....there'll be some that'll lose weight or gain it and will look to swap/sell/whatever.

Glad I went up a size with the Holidays coming up! :thumbsup:


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Wont be to everyone's taste but I reckon our kit for Koiled racing is pretty cool.
We always get great comments at races and it definitely gets noticed:



















Me in it:


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Glad I went up a size with the Holidays coming up! .....that new ride of yours will keep the weight off if you put in the miles on it.


----------



## Ridemybike (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw a guy not to long ago with a jersey with maps of major bike races looked super cool.


----------



## Guppie58 (Oct 24, 2006)

I think I'm the only person who doesn't like these flashy jerseys. I turned down a sponsorship because of how awful the jersey was. Well, off trail requirements was the main reason, but the cycling kit made the decision easier (hammer).


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

FTR said:


> Wont be to everyone's taste but I reckon our kit for Koiled racing is pretty cool.
> We always get great comments at races and it definitely gets noticed:


 am i the only one that thought of this commercial when i saw this jersey?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T_FNR57q4U


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

nyvram said:


> am i the only one that thought of this commercial when i saw this jersey?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T_FNR57q4U


 

Well I agree, I would not be dressing in it to go to my local pub.
But it is definitely different to most team kits and does its job in getting noticed for our sponsors.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Those light blue ones.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

nyvram said:


> I hate 90% of the jerseys out there..not a huge fan of the ads, etc.
> 
> Here's one I really dig..what's your favorite jersey design of all time?
> 
> ...


I love this one and I ride mtb too!!
I will have to look if Primal is still selling it.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

FTR said:


> Well I agree, I would not be dressing in it to go to my local pub.
> But it is definitely different to most team kits and does its job in getting noticed for our sponsors.


LOL just kidding with you. bike jerseys are supposed to be a bit obnoxious..


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

the_gormandizer said:


> Here are two of my favorites. I've always thought "Republic of Anaerobia" should instead be 'State of Anaerobia" though. They're available at:
> http://www.elevengear.us/index.html


I also dig these jerseys, I often think while riding in Texas they should have a jersey for the nearby, flat, treeless nation of Crosswindia. And perhaps the tiny, short-lived Principality of Tailwindia.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is one that I wear.


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

nyvram said:


> I hate 90% of the jerseys out there..not a huge fan of the ads, etc.
> 
> Here's one I really dig..what's your favorite jersey design of all time?
> 
> ...



I have the same jersey and this is what is inside the two rear pockets.









This is inside the center pocket.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

It's French, but I still like it.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Fred said:


> I have the same jersey and this is what is inside the two rear pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know you can't argue about taste, but I just don't get Primal Wear jerseys. 

Ugh.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i love that dog jersey!! in fact i just bought that very one off ebay ;-)


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Hey onlineflyer.....I gotta jersey just like that.........and a fireplace just like that too....LOL
It's my favorite too....


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> Hey onlineflyer.....I gotta jersey just like that.........and a fireplace just like that too....LOL
> It's my favorite too....


It should look familiar, I stole the pic from you.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I really don't like the Primal Wear jerseys.

The ONLY exception I will deal with is the tux jersey I wore when I went mountain biking the day of my wedding.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

onlineflyer said:


> It should look familiar, I stole the pic from you.


really.......you mean you don't have a fireplace JUST like mine?????


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

There was a Rails to Trails blue jersey some years ago that had a picture of a streamlined train locomotive. A friend of mine has one & wears it often. I wish I could get one.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

nyvram said:


> i love that dog jersey!! in fact i just bought that very one off ebay ;-)



What's the sellers name? I want one too.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

ziscwg said:


> What's the sellers name? I want one too.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260677711416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

not sure if he has any others but that's the one i bought.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

nyram, you may like these:


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

agree with the Mapei jersey. I gave it a 10 when I first saw it more than 10 years ago...i'd give it a 10 now


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

best looking/coolest and... primal??? really?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

One of my personal favorites (I know the original has already been posted, but this is my "go-to" jersey)


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> best looking/coolest and... primal??? really?


They're certainly popular enough with some segment of the market, but I share your surprise.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Still my favorite!


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Lots of jerseys look cool online, but when I see someone wearing one, it just looks silly. I do admit, the Mondrian-esque La VieClaire jersey is quite choice.

I certainly have several silly jerseys, but my favorites to wear are the ones that function really well and are visible/highly visible on the road. My current favorite is my white Assos Intermediate EVO long sleeve jersey.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

nyvram said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260677711416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> not sure if he has any others but that's the one i bought.



Thanks, 
He didnt appear to have any, but I will have to keep a look out.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hands down in my opinion This Levi Leipheimer 2010 Granfondo Jersey is my all time Favorite. This Jersey was designed by Odessa Gunn Levis Wife and she did a Phenominal job:thumbsup: 

Plus 8 of us from Kansas went to Santa Rosa California This October to be a part of this Awesome Event.

let me share the route with you guys to give you an idea how challenging this route was.So not only is the Jersey Awesome we all earned it.lol

Click on the link

http://fondofreaks.shutterfly.com/pictures/484?eid=112


Midwest Playa


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Midwest Playa said:


> Hands down in my opinion This Levi Leipheimer 2010 Granfondo Jersey is my all time Favorite. This Jersey was designed by Odessa Gunn Levis Wife and she did a Phenominal job:thumbsup:
> 
> Plus 8 of us from Kansas went to Santa Rosa California This October to be a part of this Awesome Event.
> 
> ...



I meant to share our Team Jerseys ITA as well you will see them on the link when you click the other pics.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

It comes in either yellow or pink. Both are about as bad as* a you can get.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Midwest Playa said:


> Hands down in my opinion This Levi Leipheimer 2010 Granfondo Jersey is my all time Favorite. This Jersey was designed by Odessa Gunn Levis Wife and she did a Phenominal job:thumbsup:
> 
> Plus 8 of us from Kansas went to Santa Rosa California This October to be a part of this Awesome Event.
> 
> ...


One of my fellow club riders wore that jersey on Sunday's ride. He told me it was the first "event" jersey he'd ever bought. He said he wasn't particularly sure he liked it but he sure as hell earned it because it was one of the toughest rides he'd ever done - and he's one of the strongest riders in our group. I told him I liked it - a lot. Very cool jersey.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

i like me some squids. not that i have one though....


----------



## schwartzw (Feb 17, 2009)

I saw a guy this year with a jersey reading "Antarctica Cycling Team". It even had the official logo from the lab down there on it. Apparently he and a few others who worked there got approval to use the logo on a jersey for a handful of cyclists there. The "team" thing was a joke but the jersey was way cool.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Richard said:


> One of my fellow club riders wore that jersey on Sunday's ride. He told me it was the first "event" jersey he'd ever bought. He said he wasn't particularly sure he liked it but he sure as hell earned it because it was one of the toughest rides he'd ever done - and he's one of the strongest riders in our group. I told him I liked it - a lot. Very cool jersey.:thumbsup:


He was not lying Richard. I did the 112 miles and I saw alot of folks broke down mentally and was either walking or waiting on the Sag Vehicle to take them back. I am 46 years old and I know they were alot younger and skinnier than me. I am not sure if you looked at the link, It was tough, We met a cyclist from Colorado and he said the King Ridge mountain is no Joke and he was right. All Eight of us from Kansas finished the whole thing without walking our bikes or getting on a Sag Vehicle.lol

I am sure your friend told you his share of experience 

6 Thousand cyclist that day in beautiful Santa Rosa California


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


>



I like this jersey where can I get this? You can see this Jersey from a mile away lol


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I've always been fond of the Frog of Flanders


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats SRAM jersey is pretty cool!

I like the Capo Modena jersey.

Clean simple look.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

LOUISSSSS said:


> nyram, you may like these:


indeed!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

rward325 said:


> Still my favorite!




Yeah, I'll always dig that one too. There's just something about Mondrian.
.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> I like this jersey where can I get this? You can see this Jersey from a mile away lol


Look here...


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

LOUISSSSS said:


> nyram, you may like these:


Me needs that Blue long sleeve Jersey please


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Midwest Playa said:


> I like this jersey where can I get this? You can see this Jersey from a mile away lol


Mapei full summer and winter kits avaliable here

http://www.prendas.co.uk/details.asp?ID=2731

this is a limited edition and will be sold out soon I guess.

i got my kit already


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I love the Milram jersey from this year. It's a shame they're not going to be around next season.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Midwest Playa said:


> He was not lying Richard. I did the 112 miles and I saw alot of folks broke down mentally and was either walking or waiting on the Sag Vehicle to take them back. I am 46 years old and I know they were alot younger and skinnier than me. I am not sure if you looked at the link, It was tough, We met a cyclist from Colorado and he said the King Ridge mountain is no Joke and he was right. All Eight of us from Kansas finished the whole thing without walking our bikes or getting on a Sag Vehicle.lol
> 
> I am sure your friend told you his share of experience
> 
> 6 Thousand cyclist that day in beautiful Santa Rosa California



Ah I could spot yout there.... the one with the swiss cheese helmet


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Midwest Playa said:


> He was not lying Richard. I did the 112 miles and I saw alot of folks broke down mentally and was either walking or waiting on the Sag Vehicle to take them back. I am 46 years old and I know they were alot younger and skinnier than me. I am not sure if you looked at the link, It was tough, We met a cyclist from Colorado and he said the King Ridge mountain is no Joke and he was right. All Eight of us from Kansas finished the whole thing without walking our bikes or getting on a Sag Vehicle.lol
> 
> I am sure your friend told you his share of experience
> 
> 6 Thousand cyclist that day in beautiful Santa Rosa California


Great shot!:thumbsup: Those jerseys are nice, BTW.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I really like this one. Got it from www.tscyclingusa.com for $45 including a matching cap. Exte Ondo quality. Looks good with my fixie!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

wasnt that who herras was riding for when he got popped?


----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

Not only does BMC have the best looking bikes, they have the best looking jersey as well:


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Ummmmmm, no.
And posting a stupidly big picture of it does not make it true.
One of the ugliest jersey's in the peleton.


----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

FTR said:


> Ummmmmm, no.
> And posting a stupidly big picture of it does not make it true.
> One of the ugliest jersey's in the peleton.


Oops, didn't realize the photo was that huge. Fixed it. 

And to each his own. Don't see what's not to like about this jersey design. Subtle graphics without a lot of advertising, and the garish red keeps it from being boring. If you prefer, say, the AG2R jersey  be my guest.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Jennifer3 said:


> I am a super fan of Team Radio Shack---they've had a lot of bad rap this year but Team Radio Shack won the overall team win for this years Tour de France---I wear their jersey in pride
> 
> Craft Radioshack Nissan Elite Jersey - TourCycling.com


It may just be me, but I won't wear any professional gear. Jerseys, hats, t-shirts nothing. I will wear brand apparel though. That's for all pro sports. Radio Shack does have a nice pro kit.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

The Primal Frog jersey for the win.....


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Hate the red BMC kit. I wish they'd go back to the white/Assos/BMC kit they wore when they were pro-continental, before Hincappie came on board.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Hate the red BMC kit. *I wish they'd go back to the white/Assos/BMC kit they wore when they were pro-continental*, before Hincappie came on board.


This!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> this one.


Old thread dredge:


Have to agree with Mr. Creaky.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Back when I started road riding, I got several ebay deals on jerseys from obscure teams that nobody's ever heard of. That's kind of cool. Generally go with the relatively plain, no sponsor logo look though.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Endo Customs kits, Bike Vivant and Rapha.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Assos*

Assos intermediate long sleeve. Not a big fan of arm warmers and this jersey is perfect from 40 deg up to 65 or so. Wind blocker in front is great too.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Retro chic*

I couldn't find a picture of Bobke and this one has a Star Wars background


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Chainstay said:


> I couldn't find a picture of Bobke and this one has a Star Wars background


That is awesome is so many ways.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

*This*

in a legit Capo would be sweet.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Chainstay said:


> I couldn't find a picture of Bobke and this one has a Star Wars background


I dont know her but I love her.....


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jan 31, 2010)

Coolest looking jersey that I happen to own... I wear it proudly

(Sun King is a local brewer in the Indianapolis area)


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Campy- always a good choice


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Newnan3 said:


> I dont know her but I love her.....


Some guy used her as a prop in a lot of his ads on EBay. She had minor celebrity status.


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> I dont know her but I love her.....


very well said!


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Vittadello Wool Winter Trainer - Vintage Velos


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*One of a kind, my homage to the Pirate!*

I live very close to the Delaware beaches and Ocean City Maryland is near by, the kid that did this was at one of the t-shirt shops on the boardwalk in Ocean City that does t-shirts and such. Pantani died in Feb 2004 and I had this made early that summer. Did Marco represent all things good in cycling, absolutley not, but he was one tough S.O.B.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Like this


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a pretty killer Jersey we had made for our race team for the St Jude 24 hour ride.....which we won as a team with the most laps. All donators received their name on the front of the jersey too.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

She has amazing... hair.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

I picked up one of these yesterday. Love the colors!


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

paulfeng said:


> That is awesome is so many ways.


I had to crop the photo at the waist line. She wasn't wearing anything that you would want to see Bobke in.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

What happened to the woman with the Diamondback Bicycles Jersey that I posted yesterday? It was no worse than the Campy woman, actually she was as pretty.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Chainstay said:


> I had to crop the photo at the waist line. She wasn't wearing anything that you would want to see Bobke in.


Show us the uncropped version or never come back to rbr......jk.

No, seriously.....


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Newnan3 said:


> Show us the uncropped version or never come back to rbr......jk.
> 
> No, seriously.....


Seriously +1


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a fan of a lot of the Twin Six jerseys.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

I am quite fond of our new white option kit. I don't know how I feel about the lines across the chest. I know it kind of looks like a National Champion jersey. But it looks better than what it was before.


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

wesb321 said:


> I picked up one of these yesterday. Love the colors!


Nice, like that a lot!


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Gentelmen, we have a winner!



Chainstay said:


> I couldn't find a picture of Bobke and this one has a Star Wars background


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

My four favorites

RMC Racing/Team Bro
View attachment 269068


Simplon Race 10th & final edition (the eagle is a statue on Simplon Pass that looks down the valley at Italy-a warning from WW2
View attachment 269069


Midnight blue wool World Champion Campagnolo
View attachment 269070


Colorado (because it flat out rules!)
View attachment 269071


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Here it is - safe, funny, you name it!


----------



## sixteenornumber (Dec 8, 2012)

i know you said you don't like ads but LG has some really nice stuff.


----------

